

More U.S. citizens have been killed by police than by terrorists - techdog
http://boingboing.net/2015/04/14/cops-have-killed-way-more-amer.html

======
V-2
And even more citizens got killed by their own husbands

------
pc2g4d
Very cool map, frightening data. I wish the map could be filtered by race,
gender, type of confrontation, etc.

------
ahains
I totally agree with the point that the total number of murders from
terrorists has not been _that_ big in the grand scheme of things (not to make
light of it). However, this kind of statistic is often used to justify a claim
like "you are more likely to be killed by a cop than a terrorist," and I think
that point of view is ridiculous. Surely some significant percentage of people
killed by the police directly caused the showdown that killed them. I believe
my personal likelihood of being killed by a cop to be very low because I plan
to never endanger the life or limb of the police or innocent folks around me.

~~~
smileysteve
> some significant percentage of people killed by the police directly caused
> the showdown that killed them

It's not quite direct, but the concept of "BlowBack" means that as taxpayer's,
every citizen has at least an indirect relation to fanatic islamic terrorists
that killed them.

------
JoeAltmaier
More have been killed by obesity i.e. McDonalds.

~~~
cmurf
At least those deaths are almost entirely by choice.

~~~
exclusiv
Unfortunately, we don't know how many of the deaths by police were by choice.

